# would like to find deep sea fishing near westin fl



## vemmajhose (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody been here lately?  What are some good activities?  Looking for a reputable deep sea fishing tour too!  Thanks for any help.
Jill


----------



## vemmajhose (Jul 3, 2006)

Also, would be interested in everglades info.  Should the reservations for any of these made in advance or when we get there?
Thanks...again


----------



## Dave M (Jul 3, 2006)

For the Everglades, you should be able to make plans when you get there. Take a boat tour and take the tram tour at Shark Valley. The alligators along the way and from the observation tower are well worth the trip.

Incidentally, I assume you mean West*o*n rather than West*i*n.


----------



## KenK (Jul 4, 2006)

What kind of Deep Sea Fishing??? :

I have an idea that will help save you time, and maybe be quite enjoyable.

Since you are about 23 miles from the beach, I think these suggestions might come in handy.  First, there is a large group of fishing boats (Charter, drift, group) next to the entrance to the now poorly rated Jungle Queen.  It is in the Bhai Mar Marina, just off route A1A across from the Yankee Clipper (and MAR Harbour Beach Resort)....but on the intracoastal side.  Next to the Sheraton Yankee Clipper going N on A1A is a beach front parking lot.

On a day you plan to go to the beach, this might be the place to head. I would pile everyone ito the car with all the beach stuff you need (Soda Water sun protection, feet protection (sand will burn), and take off after 9 AM.  (After 9 AM to try to avoid the rush hour).  

Take 595 E to the exit US Route One North (Ft Laud).  (You will have passed the airport).  Drive N until you see 17th Street, and turn R.  There will be signage that says A1A N, Beachfront...( It is after the turns into the Port Everglades entrance)

Con't on 17th, go over ICB (note ocean liners on R), and follow curve toward the Sheraton Yankee Clipper.  

Directly across A1A you will note a Days Inn (dump but bar & Grill are super), then a fire department, and the entrance to the fishing boats, Jungle Queen and www.watertaxi.com . 

You will probably miss that turn L off A1A, but thats OK...bcause you are heading to the beach....so stay in R lane on A1A N to the entrance to the Parking Lot you have been passing by for the last 1/4 mile.  

There is a gate, and the closer you park to that gate, the closer you will be to restaurant services (ie- Las Olas & Beach Place are a short walk N).....but you might want to first drive down toward the Clipper because it will be closer to the info you will obtain when you cross A1A and get the fliers.  

Now you can plan for the fishing trip.....or.....you can still take the 1/2 day group in the PM.  One flat fee for parking all day.  I used to reco the jungle queen dinner, but its gotten pretty bad....check TA...if you want, it might be OK...there are showers and bathrooms on this section of the beach, or.....you can use the Clippers when you enjoy a libation Wreck Bar, or (hard to access) the Marriots bar.

Just remember, there will be a ton of traffic on 595 in the AM rush going E and the PM rush going W.

www.flamingofishing.com   (Coupon on this site- free parking at the resort...drive in at the Jungle Queen entrance....or you must pay if you park acrss the street)(another terrible maintained ex Radission)

http://www.tacohookedup.com/

http://www.fishladyhelen.com/pages/671685/index.htm

http://www.all-inclusivesportfishing.com

###########################################
Dave gave a real good spot run by the NPS for the Everglades Tours

These two, however, are a few minutes away from the Weston Units:

Sawgrass Recreation Park  (Ent Coupon- one free with one)

Take 595 W to RT 27 NORTH

U.S. 27 north of I-595, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33329, United States
	•	Tel:*954-389-0202

############################################

Take 595 W to RT 27 SOUTH (to Griffin Rd)  TURN R onto Griffin RD. (It ends at Rt 27)
Everglades Holiday Park

21940 Griffin Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33332, United States
	•	Tel:*954-434-8111
	•	URL:*http://www.evergladesholidaypark.com

#############################################

IMO- this ALL DAY trip is excellent....I prefer the Billie Swamp Safari (dune buggy and airboat ride over the enclosed museum.....you may find coupons in some fliers.

Take 595 W to I 75 W toward Naples.  Pay toll for Alligator Alley (fishing here, too at rec spots...need license).   Con't to entrance on R (Will say Moblle Socony gas {old sign} Billy Swamp Safari) and Seminole Reservation.  It is not close...and after the turn off, it will be another 18 miles into the reservation)  Bring food, water, sun protection, and insect protection.  There is a 1920s restaurant that serves stuff you might not like to eat.

Big Cypress Seminole Reservation and Ah-Tha-Thi-Ki Museum

West Boundary Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
	•	Tel:*863-902-1113
	•	URL:*http://www.seminoletribe.com  Click Billy Swamp and or Museum

I hope this helps....


----------



## onedodd (Apr 12, 2010)

*Ft Lauderdale Charters*

Just thought I might add a couple more charters that were in my experience great trips. They were not party boats but instead were the regular "6-pack" charters. We fished just off the beach and caught sailfish on both heavy and lite tackle.
I must say fighting a sailfish on a small spinning rod is fun as it gets.

Anyway the 2 boats I know about are the Marlin My Darlin for Fort Lauderdale Fishing and the Happy Day Today who is also a Fort Lauderdale Fishing Charter.

I have been on a couple others but these two put me on the fish and they didn't mind teaching my youngest how to fish. At least they didn't act like it was a hassle to help the kids. It was a joy to see my youngest boy (7 years old) do his best on a sailfish that he still talks about a year later.


----------

